# Gutted.



## dan4x4 (4 Dec 2016)

My mam n dad decided to decorate, and got paint in my fish tank. Which has killed everything. 

I'm so annoyed probably be out the hobby now for months. I have been planning on setting up a new tank, but thats besides the point.

I'm going to throw the plants and filter out to be on the safe side so might aswell set up the new tank instead of try and sort the old one. 

christmas being expensive though thats on hold to the new year. I'm proper gutted about my fish, they weren't expensive or anything but they where my fish and i used to enjoy watching them.

seems a shame to throw the tank out aswell but its not worth the effort of trying to set it u again and for there still to be paint in there and for everything to die again.


----------



## Nelson (4 Dec 2016)

Oh crap .
Bet it was fun in your house today .


----------



## GHNelson (4 Dec 2016)

That's bad news....
If its emulsion paint?
A good clean with fresh water should be adequate!


----------



## dan4x4 (4 Dec 2016)

Its the white stuff they paint on the ceiling, not sure.


----------



## GHNelson (4 Dec 2016)

Sounds like emulsion....best enquire!


----------



## alto (4 Dec 2016)

Commiserations 

but don't give up on the plants - just do some massive water changes (daily 90% for a few days), toss the filter material & add in carbon & floss (to collect any debris)

Run it as a plant only tank for a few weeks.
Add fresh carbon every week as this is what will remove any paint remnants (look for good quality activated carbon on the marine section)

Chances are tank will be fine again

What substrate?


----------



## dan4x4 (4 Dec 2016)

Nelson said:


> Oh crap .
> Bet it was fun in your house today .




That red face was definitely me ha. I've calmed down now but I'm still in a bad mood. probably ill feel better in the morning.

The paint on the lid scratches off. Im very dubious about using the tank again though.


----------



## dan4x4 (4 Dec 2016)

alto said:


> Commiserations
> 
> but don't give up on the plants - just do some massive water changes (daily 90% for a few days), toss the filter material & add in carbon & floss (to collect any debris)
> 
> ...



John Innes compost. I think its number 3, the organic one.


----------



## GHNelson (4 Dec 2016)

Emulsion is water based paint....so washes away easily!
Although as you have experienced its not good for aquatic life!
Remove as much water as possible a couple of times and clean the filter!


----------



## Planted Bows (4 Dec 2016)

As long as it's emulsion you'll be fine as said above.....the key is carbon and floss... 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan4x4 (11 Dec 2016)

OK so seen as though all animals in the tank died.. literally everything. I didn't even come across one living snail... I'm going to try growing the plants until I buy myself a new bigger tank.

I have done this right at the last minute which is always bad I know but..

1.I drained the tank as best as possible
2.I added some new organic compost (John Innes no.3)
3.Added bone meal
4.Mixed it all together (including old original compost and gravel
5.Sealed the top with cling film.

I didn't have any red clay which I wanted to add but I can always get some during the week and add that after seen as though everything won't be under water.

I have no idea if this is going to work. I am excited however to see what happens. The aim is that I will already have a load of plants for when I finally get my new tank.

I chucked the old pump out it was only a cheap one. I was scared that there would be traces of the paint on it and the last thing I wanted was to set up a new tank and for everything to die again. I plan on thoroughly cleaning the plants that I have before they go into the new aquarium.

Pictures to follow . Feedback welcome.


----------



## dan4x4 (11 Dec 2016)




----------



## Aqua360 (11 Dec 2016)

Them be the dangers of open top tanks! Beautiful look, but I worried excessively when I had mine open; worried about people spraying anything in my living room and killing shrimp! I'd definitely do the steps above and save yours for a spare, looked beautiful from the pics of it before


----------



## Planted Bows (11 Dec 2016)

Funny with open top tanks.....I've lost more fish by them jump out to anything else 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan4x4 (13 Dec 2016)

Update.

Ive put my aquarium heater in a jar of water in the tank in the hope of increasing humidity and warm for the plants. 

Hygrophila polysperma has rooted and the end of it is now facing upwards. 

Hydrocotyle has also rooted

Im not sure what the moss is doing!

I keep misting with warm water. Can anyone advise if the plants leaves need to be kept wet?


----------

